#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Do you know, your Body Language is deciding Advanced career !!!

## Wondergirl

Hello Guys ,


We are facing more than interviews ,at that time our body Languages is central to first impression ,

*Someone share how to improve our body Language in the workplace And effectively advance our career.!*  :Confused: *


Thank you!*

----------


## Bhavya

To improve your body language first you need to aware about your body language, study others body language that is effective then try to mirror their body language.

Some common body language are

1. Keeping eye contact
2. Relax shoulders
3. Facing your conversation partner

----------

